# ordered the tapes



## falcon16 nut (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, I bit the bullet and ordered the tapes over the weekend. Kinda thought, what the heck, I've tried everything else. Sort of a last ditch effort thing. Anyway, I hope I get them soon and start to see some improvement. My only problem is at this point I really want something that will work quickly and am apt to get frustrated before it has time to really work. Guess I'll have to try and be patient.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

falcon, let us know when you get them and start them.Most people find them very enjoyable to listen too. While they may or may not work quickly, it is a process you have to stick too. However for most people they help and help long term, so its very much worth going through the process. Of all the IBS treatments really it is very easy to do, all you have to do is listen and there virtually no side effects. Actually the side effects are positive for most, like less anxiety and being calmer and more focused.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Falcon and welcome!Your program should be with you soon... It was a last ditch effort for me too - My docs had all given up on me, so I know the feeling ... Improvement times are different for everyone, so don't get discouraged - you could feel better very soon, or it may take some time, but be confident in the fact that for the vast majority of folks who use this program, they do begin to feel better, and continue to improve even more over time!And we are all here to help and support - All the best to you in your journey to feeling better!


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Could someone give me a link to order these tapes?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IBSCDS.com www.IBSCDS.com  or IBS Audio Program 100.com


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

I have been listening to the Mike's tapes for over a month. I do not know if they are helping. I do like the feeling that Mike cares.With Mike's help, I have no doubt that I will be cured.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello. I just ordered my tapes tonight. I have been desperate and have tried most things. In the past month I have spent $1,000 on naturopath appts, supplements/herbs, Zelmac from Mexico & colon cleaning product. I have not opened the Zelmac yet and want to see if I can find a better solution. I hope the tapes work. I will be going on a big vacation in 3 weeks and will need lots of help!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Slimmm - So glad you are going to give the hypnotherapy a try - most people do use it as a last resort after all else has failed, and it has been the one thing to finally help most folks - I hope it helps you - though it is a process and takes time - be patient and persevere - some folks begin to feel better within a few weeks, for others it takes longer - you may find it helpful to continue listening when you are on vacation - as it is a 100 day program. We are all here to support - all the best to you...


----------

